# VISA BAN For Engineers



## AhmadNaeem (Jul 13, 2013)

I have just started working as an Engineer for a LLC in Dubai. My probation period is over. Now please advise 

*if i want to switch job to another LLC will i be banned, if yes for how long.

*Keeping in mind my visa is : Engineer 

*i have a Bachelor Degree in Engineering

*i am only asking this because i have heard that there are different rules for engineer visa holdes in uae.

and i am totally unable to get any info from the web.

Please help


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you would have done a search on this forum, a lot of relevant info would have come up. 

Anyway, there are certain thresholds that are required to be met in order to have the ban lifted. The ban is for 6 months and applies on to the mainland, so if you are free to get a job in a freezone. 

The degree requirement and the position/job-title part are satisfied from what you have posted, leaving the monthly wages part. As far as I know, monthly wages should be 12000 K per month or more (in the new job) to have the ban lifted. 

Best to check with the MOL though to be absolutely sure:

Ministry of Labour


----------

